# Coming Soon: Voopoo DRAG MAX



## VOOPOO (16/9/20)

NEW platform vape device - DRAG MAX is coming soon!
With brand new Gene Fan 2.0 Chip, Drag Max is more powerful and muti-functional! Break the definition of traditional vape devices. Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

